# Where are the comedy books? Recommend me a book which made you laugh



## Bar steward (Jul 29, 2010)

Is it just me or are comedy books hard to find? You can find loads of sci-fi books, romances, action, crime etc etc, but comedy isn't so easy to come by. Sure there's a lot of rom-com's lit aimed at women, but am I wrong in saying there isn't a lot of humor books for blokes? All the comedy books I can currently find are autobiographies of comedians.

So, if anyone can recommend a good, proper funny book, then please do tell me.


----------



## Gabriela Popa (Apr 7, 2010)

Good question, Bar.  Furthermore, where are the comedy movies?  I once borrowed a movie labeled "comedy" from Blockbuster to see -5 min into the movie - the heroine slashing her veins etc.  Now - if I am missing something here someone please explain how that is funny.  

As far as books go - I suppose it's easier to pretend your book is romance or whatever than to pretend it's comedy.  

Gabriela


----------



## Bar steward (Jul 29, 2010)

You can find plenty of (supposebly) funny films, all your silly stuff, the sort of movies that have Will Ferrell in, or Seth Rogen, Jim Carrey, but you never seem to find books that are just comedies, not romantic comedy books marketed at women, but just plain silly, laugh out loud funny books. If anyone know of any, please do recommend. I've just bought World War Z as thats suppose to be humorous


----------



## Gabriela Popa (Apr 7, 2010)

Bar steward said:


> You can find plenty of (supposebly) funny films, all your silly stuff, the sort of movies that have Will Ferrell in, or Seth Rogen, Jim Carrey, but you never seem to find books that are just comedies, not romantic comedy books marketed at women, but just plain silly, laugh out loud funny books. If anyone know of any, please do recommend. I've just bought World War Z as thats suppose to be humorous


Thanks Bar but those names you mentioned do not make me laugh. Except for Carey, they make me change the channel (sorry, Will).

Have you read Ilf and Petrov? I recommend The Golden calf. It is better than The twelve Chairs.

Another reason why it's hard to find good comedy has to do with the fact that humor it's hard or impossible to translate. So one it's restricted to his/her own language. 
Gabriela


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

Try the Chet and Bernie series by Spencer Quinn, the first of which is _Dog on It_. I guarantee they'll make you laugh out loud.


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

Other really good possibilities are nearly anything by Carl Hiaasen...really funny.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Not everyone's sense of humor is the same, and I've noticed that if you tell someone, "This one had me laughing out loud," that's almost a 100% guarantee that they won't even crack a smile. To be safe, I'm recommending some that I found funny and some that _other people_ found hilarious.








The author tries to read through the entire Encyclopedia Brittanica while juggling marriage, fertility issues, and a truly smarta*s brother-in-law.








What can I say? I'm a fan.








I read this one after I myself went down in flames on _Jeopardy!_ and was fascinated and delighted.

Not on Kindle, I also liked Steve Almond's CANDY FREAK and Tony Horwitz's CONFEDERATES IN THE ATTIC. All non-fic.

Meanwhile, other people loved







Queen Elizabeth II wanders into a bookmobile with unexpected results. Enjoyed, but was not in any danger of peeing my pants.








This one I couldn't get through, but everyone else SWEARS by. I think it was the protagonist clanging someone over the head with a tea kettle that did me in--and I love Carole Lombard movies!

Good luck.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

The entire 30-plus-book "Discworld" canon of Terry Pratchett (all available for Kindle)


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I second Terry Pratchett and add Jasper Fforde. People also like Robert Aspirin and I've heard Tom Holt is good but haven't had a chance to read any of his. Then there's dry British wit like Jerome K. Jerome (Three Men in a Boat (To say Nothing of the Dog)) and P.G. Wodehouse (Jeeves and Wooster). I found this one pretty funny as well...


----------



## fabian2roach (Jul 30, 2010)

I suppose The Uncommon Reader is gud.......Above them are also good ones!!!


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Three Men in a Boat and Three Men on the Bummel, Jerome K Jerome - I'm smiling just thinking about them. Very gentle, English humour.
(Agreeing with Scheherazade )


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Bruce Campbell's books are all good for some laughs.

David Dalglish


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2010)

May as well post it here too: This book was pretty funny. The best was the woman who went to the McDonald's ball pit during lunch and all her coworkers would go and try and peek in at her.


----------



## Bar steward (Jul 29, 2010)

I've actually read that one ( Then we came to the end) and I liked it, like a understated indie comedy, I thought its humor was akin to the film Office Clerks. That's the sort of book I like, its not a chick lit comedy, just observational humor. That's the one where there all getting laid off isn't it, in the advertising agency


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Free Range Chickens. Simon Rich was/is a SNL writer.


----------



## Bar steward (Jul 29, 2010)

When I buy my next book (after I finish Dan Browns The Lost Key and World War Z) I'm gonna pick one of the suggestions off of here


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I am a fan of Christopher Buckley.  All of his books are political.  So if you don't like politics it may not be funny to you.  He is a conservative and I have never voted Republican and I find him hilarious.

Supreme Courtship is about a president that is frustrated with the Senate denying his Supreme Court nominations so he nominates a TV court judge (a younger prettier Judge Judy.)

No Way to Treat a First Lady is a courtroom book about a First Lady that is charged with assassinating the president when she wakes up next to her dead president husband.  The president was a philander and it is thought she killed him after finding out that he is having another affair.

This thread makes we want to go find another one.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

PG wodehouse is great! Early stories available free for kindle.

If you like history, check out The Adventures of Brigadier Gerard by Arthur Conan Doyle. I may not have the title precisely right. But there are two short story collections.  Best story is How The Brigadier Slew The Fox. It is available to read got free on the internet  just search.

B rigadierGerard is an officer in Napoleon's army.he is dumb as a post but honorable and loveable. The stories are hilarious.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

If you're in the mood for some funny D&D style fantasy, try _Hero Wanted_ by Dan McGirt



Or, for a little religious humor, try _Anti-Christ: A Satirical End of Days_ by Matthew Moses


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

Both of the New Yorker humor anthologies are on Kindle (and bargains at $9.99 -- those suckers are HUGE!). The first is Fierce Pajamas, forget the title of the second. There's also some Bill Bryson, although not the ones I was hoping for.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

And oh! The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy!


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

This is the funniest novel I've ever read.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

If you're a fan of Mystery Science Theater, or even if you're not, these books from the some of the cast are really good and funny, unfortunately only one is Kindelized:


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I always laugh out loud at David Sedaris.

I love PG Wodehouse. I am reading one of his novels right now. And this is the best deal ever:











$1.99 for 33 of his novels. It has 136,420 locations. Now that's a lot of bang for your buck!


----------



## LB Gschwandtner (Jun 21, 2010)

Give this a try: Take The Monkeys and Run -- on Kindle of course. made me laugh out loud (oh no an LOL ... )


----------



## rcordiner (Jul 4, 2010)

I agree with Discworld and Hitch hikers - would also add Ben Elton.


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

A nice light fun fantasy read:











You have your Evil Overlord (Lord Voltmeter, he who must be named), an Ancient Artifact (model 7), evil Assistant and minions, Princess in peril and, of course, our Hero. Armed with the book, _Handbook of Practical Heroics_, Prince Kevin must recover the Ancient Artifact, rescue the princess and save the day. What could be easier?

From the Handbook:

"Before attempting to penetrate the Evil Overlord's Invincible Fortress, the practical hero will seriously examine the option of maintaining a safe distance and picking him off the ramparts with a long-range weapon."


----------



## summerteeth (Dec 23, 2009)

PG Wodehouse, most recently! I read Right Ho, Jeeves and had to immediately download more Wodehouse. I was in stitches. I also Netflixed the BBC series with Stephen Fry & Hugh Laurie. So funny!

Also, Like Warm Sun on Nekkid Bottoms by Chuck Austen, anything I have read by Tim Dorsey (Triggerfish Twist especially), and Island of the Sequined Love Nun by Christopher Moore.


----------



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

D.A. Boulter said:


> A nice light fun fantasy read:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bummer! It's not available for US customers. This one sounds so good I might have to order a DTB!


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

Okay, this is a little on the black humour side--no pun intended. But it had me in stitches. Back when I first read it, I was taking classes at a college. My instructor came in (between classes) and caught me just chortling. Long story short, I loaned him the book. He then told me he couldn't read it on the bus because everyone kept looking at him when he laughed. Another chap I loaned it to said he almost fell out of bed laughing. It's a bit crude, it ain't PC, but it's FUNNY! Often I'll think, "I shouldn't be laughing at this", but I do anyway.

It's Tom Sharpe and "Riotous Assembly". Tom Sharpe got kicked out of Apartheid South Africa in 1961 for seditious behaviour--and it seems he wrote the book on the S.A. Police in revenge. It's sequel, "Indecent Exposure", came in almost as funny, but his other books never really did it for me.



I'd love to type out my favourite excerpt, but that might spoil the laughs for some, when they reach that part.

It starts off just a little slow, but after chapter two its a headlong rush into insanity.

Unfortunately, it doesn't seem to be in ebook format.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

If you like essays, Steve Martin's "Pure Drivel" made me laugh out loud for real, not just the acronym.


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem (Jun 15, 2010)

Try Carl Hiassen's book Lucky Me Girl hits lottery in Florida. Loses ticket. Crazy, weird and hilarious things happen.

Want dark comedy? Try Joyce Carol Oates book Zombie. It's written from the POV of a crazed killer with a totally weird warped mind.

Of course if you just want dark, try my book. I try to insert a little humor between serial murders.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Can't believe no one has mentioned Dave Barry. I used to read his column when I lived in Miami. Hilarious. He's written quite a few books but only one novel that I know of.  

Anyone I recommend or give his books to, I warn not to read in public. Too embarrassing. Don't want to laugh out loud, so I end up snorting and snuffling.


----------



## RobertK (Aug 2, 2010)

Well, this is my first post aside from my Hello! post so I'll give this a shot.

I really laughed at Stuff Christians Like by Jonathan Acuff. If you're a Christian I think you'll find it really funny. If you're not, a lot of the humor is sort of 'inside baseball' so some of the humor might be lost, but I think a lot of it would follow through-though some of the magic of 'laughing at your own' wouldn't be there.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

BREAKFAST OF CHAMPIONS by Kurt Vonnegut always cracks me up.  Excellent book... but whatever you do, stay away from the movie!!!

Most of Vonnegut's stuff is pretty funny.  Dark at times, but very entertaining.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Nobody's baby but Mine.  It is a Romance but it is hysterical


----------



## pdallen (Aug 3, 2010)

Lots of excellent suggestions here. I would add anything by Tom Robbins. Also Catch 22. That book is laugh out loud funny. And all the works of Richard Brautigan. His short story collection, Revenge of the Lawn, is a favorite of mine. I must have read it at least a dozen times.

If you want something a lot deeper, try Thomas Pyncheon.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Can't believe no one has mentioned Dave Barry. I used to read his column when I lived in Miami. Hilarious. He's written quite a few books but only one novel that I know of.
> 
> Anyone I recommend or give his books to, I warn not to read in public. Too embarrassing. Don't want to laugh out loud, so I end up snorting and snuffling.


Dave Barry is one of the few authors that can make me snork out loud. I need to go reread all of them again as soon as possible.


----------



## leathco (Jul 31, 2010)

These two are for guys only.  These books are really rude and crude, and totally hilarious.

The Alphabet of Manliness
I Hope They Serve Beer in Hell

Also, I get a perverted sense of comedy from the Zombie Survival Guide and World War Z, but I wouldn't call them comedy.


----------



## Cyndi (Aug 2, 2010)

I agree with P.G. Wodehouse.  they are always good for a giggle.
One of the funniest books I've read recently was "A walk in the woods" by Bill Bryson.  He tells about hiking the Appalachian Trail and some if it's so funny it takes an hour to read a page because you're laughing so hard.


----------



## pdallen (Aug 3, 2010)

One more book I just recalled. The Architecture of the Arkansas Ozarks, by Donald Harington.

This is a delightful history of Jacob and Noah Ingledew and their descendants, founders and proud citizens of Stay More, Ark., for 150 years. It's a sweet, lyrical, humorous and satirical book. Hard to believe anything can be sweet and satirical at the same time, but this book manages it quite nicely. It's the sort of book you don't want to end.

And it's available on kindle.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Bad Guys is a funny mystery, written by a guy, Linwood Barclay, about a dad who's convinced his daughter's dating the wrong guy, among other things. Give it a try.



Debra


----------



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

Kingsley Amis: "Jake's thing" and "Lucky Jim" come to mind. The British humour might not go down too well in the US, but there have been quite a few punting for PG Wodehouse, so maybe I'm mistaken.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Even though it's a little more dark and warped, Hunter S. Thompson's Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas is really laugh-out-loud funny. I remember reading parts of it in public and people were staring at me because I wouldn't stop laughing.


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

I got a fair few chuckles out of Tanya Huff's 'Summon the Keeper' trilogy.  Of course, I liked the fact that it had a talking cat and dealt with a number of Canadian stereotypes.


----------



## Ross Cavins (Aug 2, 2010)

I also have trouble finding "funny" books.  I find books that claim to be funny and they're usually bland watered-down humor, like being forced to watch a "Full House" marathon.

I personally like Carl Hiaasen and Christopher Moore but I haven't read all their stuff because I'm afraid to be out of truly funny books to read.

"Mercury Falling" by Rob Kroese is on Kindle.  "Meeting Mr. Wrong" by Stephanie Snowe (although I'm not sure if there's a Kindle version).

Steve Martin, one of the quintessential comedians of our time, has out 2 older books .. I just got one, "The Pleasure of My Company" but I haven't read it yet.  Again, not sure about Kindle.

Also love Harlan Coben's Myron Bolitar novels.  Very dry humor.

Terry Pratchett ... is VERY dry ... maybe too dry at times.  He's British so keep that in mind.

Mike Lupica, the ESPN guy, has written a lot of sports-related books that include some great humor.

Ross


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

Nobody's Fool
By Richard Russo


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Patrick McManus' outdoor story anthologies. _They Shoot Canoes, Don't They? _had me trying to hide my face in a pillow to muffle my howls (it was the middle of the night when I was reading). Unfortunately not yet available for Kindle. I also found Peter Mayle's _A Year in Provence_ books hilarious. Dave Barry, Erma Bombeck... I know there's more, but that's off the top of my head.


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem (Jun 15, 2010)

If you enjoy macabre humor, try Joyce Carol Oates, Zombie. The book is written entirely from the POV of a serial killer. Whoa! Seriously weird thoughts.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

The Stephanie Plum series by Janet Evanovich.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

_Dress Your Family in Corduroy and Denim_ by David Sedaris is outstanding. I was the crazy person on the early morning train laughing to herself over a book that week


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

catch-22, portnoy's complaint, and confederacy of dunces--three great books.


----------



## modhatter (Jul 31, 2010)

I really enjoyed Carrie Fisher's book (autobiographical)  "Wishful Drinking"  It was very funny, and I read the whole book in two sittings, and said "screw housework" while lying in my bed.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

Absolutely anything by Christopher Moore.

Especially:



Josh Bazell wrote the strangest doctor novel ever



Robert Kroese's blog selections made me LOL. At work.


----------



## Carld (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm not a hunter, even remotely, in-fact I've been a vegetarian for 30 years and a full-on vegan for 6 months. But the funniest book I've ever read, literally laugh-out-loud funny, is by a hunter. It's _A Fine and Pleasant Misery_ by Patrick F. McManus. His description of a "full bore linear panic" still makes me laugh decades later.

 A Fine and Pleasant Misery


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

Carld said:


> I'm not a hunter, even remotely, in-fact I've been a vegetarian for 30 years and a full-on vegan for 6 months. But the funniest book I've ever read, literally laugh-out-loud funny, is by a hunter. It's _A Fine and Pleasant Misery_ by Patrick F. McManus. His description of a "full bore linear panic" still makes me laugh decades later.
> 
> A Fine and Pleasant Misery


Good call. I'd forgotten about McManus. I very much enjoyed his stories. I used to have a few of his books around, but they were misplaced last time I moved. Indeed, he often had me in stitches.


----------



## pdallen (Aug 3, 2010)

My dad tried to get me to read McManus. After hearing from folks here, I might just take him up on that.


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't think anyone has mentioned Joan Hess.  Her Maggody mysteries are hysterical


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

Definitely check out this book. It's quite funny, and also heartfelt, and one of the best books I've read in my lifetime:

http://www.amazon.com/Digging-Up-Donald-Steven-Pirie/dp/1904853463/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1281367647&sr=8-1

It's a little pricey, and it's not available for the kindle, but it's without a doubt worth the read.


----------



## Ross Cavins (Aug 2, 2010)

stormhawk said:


> Absolutely anything by Christopher Moore.
> 
> Especially:
> 
> ...


Ditto on "Lamb."

And I've got "The Force is Middling in This One" and "Mercury Falling" (both by Kroese) going in the mail to me today ... can't wait to get them!

-Ross


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

A Confederacy of Dunces is one of my all-time favorites.

Also, authors Bill Bryson and Tim Cahill can be quite hilarious in their travel writing.

Joel


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Carld said:


> I'm not a hunter, even remotely, in-fact I've been a vegetarian for 30 years and a full-on vegan for 6 months. But the funniest book I've ever read, literally laugh-out-loud funny, is by a hunter. It's _A Fine and Pleasant Misery_ by Patrick F. McManus. His description of a "full bore linear panic" still makes me laugh decades later.
> 
> A Fine and Pleasant Misery


I adore McManus, re and re read every one. The first three are the best:_ A Fine and Pleasant Misery, Never Sniff a Gift Fish,_ and _They Shoot Canoes, Don't They? _


----------



## Michael Brian (Aug 10, 2010)

Parliament Of Whores -- PJ O'Rourke
Notes From A Small Islad -- Bill Bryson

The best part is, nothing has changed with the do nothing Congress since Parliament was published.


----------



## LB Gschwandtner (Jun 21, 2010)

I know this is an older thread but wanted to add Take The Monkeys and Run by Karen Cantwell, one of our own indies. I really DID laugh out loud.

Also, let us not forget A Confederacy Of Dunces. Funny, sad, brilliant.


----------



## Oneironaut (May 18, 2010)

The Gun Seller by Hugh Laurie was really great.  I read it in DTB and have been planning on getting it again to reread on Kindle whenever I get through my TBR list.


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm about to reread Jasper Fforde's Thursday Next literary detective series starting with The Eyre Affair. Sometimes I have to reread a paragraph to get the (often literary) joke, but I like a book that also makes me think.
I also recommend Christopher Moore. And some of Donald Westlake's "caper" books are pretty amusing.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

The Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy, Catch-22, and Gravity's Rainbow.

Milo Minderbinder is a great character. I like names like Oedipa Maas and Benny Profane. And Chief White Halfoat, who says, "This used to be a nice country to live in until they came in and ruined it with their goddam piety."


----------



## tamborine (May 16, 2009)

JA Konrath's Jack Daniels series

Jeff Lindsay's Dexter series

Some Chuck Palahniuk novels (I haven't read Snuff or Tell-All).

Pride and Prejudice and Zombies

I wasn't necessarily ROFLOL, but they were pretty funny at times!


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

Carl Hiaasen is brilliant. I love his edgy, irreverent humor.

I loved the early books in Janet Evanovich's Stephanie Plum series. (Am disappointed by her recent releases, however.)

Dave Barry's non-fiction puts me on the floor.

I read these books over and over and over again. They inspire me, both personally and creatively. And they make me laugh out loud, which keeps me much more healthy!


----------



## MelissaJ (Sep 15, 2010)

Read Colin Bateman, although not on ebooks sadly, He is an Irish author, and fab!


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

I've always been a big fan of Donald Westlake's comic caper novels.  Especially those involving Dortmunder and his gang.

Camille


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

It's definitely not for everyone, but I loved it...

Little Me by Patrick Dennis










_For Belle Poitrine, née Mayble Schlumpfert, all the world's a stage and she's the most important player on it. At once coy and coercive, with a name that means "beautiful bosom" in French, she claws her way from Striver's Row to the silver screen. Recalling Belle's career, which ranged from portraying Anne Boleyn in Oh, Henry to roles in both Sodom and its sequel Gomorrah (not to mention the classic Papaya Paradise), Little Me serves up copious quanitites of husbands, couture, and Pink Lady cocktails, with international adventures and a murder trial to boot._


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer (Aug 10, 2010)

Definitely Carl Hiaasen, Christopher Moore, Jasper Fforde's Thursday Next series.


----------



## toj (Aug 2, 2010)

Figment said:


> Other really good possibilities are nearly anything by Carl Hiaasen...really funny.


I loved 'Skinny Dip'.


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

If we're talking non-fiction, "America: Democracy In action" by the cast of the Daily Show had me in stitches.  I think they've just put out a new one called "Earth," and that should be pretty good as well.

Dave Barry's "Big Trouble" is pretty darn funny as well.


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

The Hooded Claw said:


> PG wodehouse is great! Early stories available free for kindle.
> 
> If you like history, check out The Adventures of Brigadier Gerard by Arthur Conan Doyle. I may not have the title precisely right. But there are two short story collections. Best story is How The Brigadier Slew The Fox. It is available to read got free on the internet just search.
> 
> B rigadierGerard is an officer in Napoleon's army.he is dumb as a post but honorable and loveable. The stories are hilarious.


I fully agree, P.G. Wodehouse is a great read - the books make me chuckle every time. Thank you very much for the recommendation of the book by Arthur Conan Doyle, I just got it and look forward to read it - once I finished Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Learnmegood said:


> . . . . "America: Democracy In action" by the cast of the Daily Show . . . .


The full title is _America (the Book): A Citizen's Guide to Democracy Inaction_

It's important for the joke that the space is not there. . . .


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

I second the Daily Show book---hilarious!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

"Nobody's Baby but mine" Susan Elisabeth Phillips


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

Thank you for the clarification, Ann.  I remembered the joke, but I gave them credit for more subtlety than they really put forth.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

Don't know if this was mentioned. Dave Barry - he's freakin' insane! sometimes mundane but he often hits real good ones.


----------



## Christopher Meeks (Aug 2, 2009)

I zipped though the four pages here and didn't happen to notice the mention of *Nick Hornby* or *John Irving*, whose books have a lot of humor. I wouldn't call them outright comedy, but they certainly get me laughing the way Vonnegut does. That's the kind of writing I publish, too, and reviews often mention the humor in my books.


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

Devin O'Branagan said:


> Carl Hiaasen is brilliant. I love his edgy, irreverent humor.


I just wanted to second the endorsement of Hiassen. He makes me laugh so hard I choke...definitely "blow coke out your nose" stuff!!!

And good news: About six more of his older books have just been kindle-ized.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Reminder to All:  This thread is in the Book CORNER. . .no self-promotion. . . .please do not include links to your own works/blogs. . .they'll be deleted. . . . .

Ann
Book Corner Moderator


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Has anyone recommended _A Dirty Job_, _The Stupidest Angel_, or _Bloodsucking Fiends_ by Christopher Moore?


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

Comedy is so hard to judge because it is sooo different for people.  One of my favorite books which I re-read frequently for the humor and flavor of the book is Fannie Flagg's "Daisy Fay and the Miracle Man." I can relate to Daisy Fay's character as she grows to adulthood; her perceptions on life and the world around her are priceless.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

While I find most humor books by women silly, recent exceptions are "Dating My Vibrator," by Suzanne Tyrpak and "Take The Monkeys and Run" by Karen Cantwell.  Suzanne's writing is sharp and laugh-out-loud funny with none of the cutesy jokes that some women writers indulge in.  My first thoughts on Karen's monkey book was that it might be what's called chick-lit which I don't care for.  It turns out to be a very funny "who dun it" which could have been a movie vehicle for Lucy and Ethel or maybe Abbot and Costello.  

Terry


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I just started the Hickhicker's Guide to the Galaxy Omnibus.  I only remember the first book.  So when I saw it for $9.99 for all five I picked it up.  I remember it as being very funny.  But I also read it in high school 20 yeas ago.  I hope it continues to be funny.


----------



## Tony Rabig (Oct 11, 2010)

Enthusiastic seconds for Dave Barry, P J O'Rourke, and Donald Westlake's comic capers.

But in the unlikely event you've not read it already -- run, do not walk, and grab a copy of William Goldman's _The Princess Bride_; it's a scream. His non-fiction titles on the movie business don't skimp on the laughs either. (Funny thing about Goldman -- he's one of those people who can make you laugh even when the story he's telling is an edge-of-the-seat thriller; believe it or not, you can find laugh-out-loud passages in _Marathon Man_.)

In addition: 
Quite a few of Robert Sheckley's sf short stories and novels
R. A. Lafferty's "Seven Day Terror"
James Tiptree Jr.'s "I'll Be Waiting for You When the Swimming Pool Is Empty"
They're not comic novels, but you can usually find a lot of humor (mostly dark) in Ed McBain's 87th Precinct novels
William Tenn's "Bernie the Faust"
And there's a chapter in Don Robertson's too-little-known and too-long-out-of-print _Mystical Union_, in which Don Pilgrim brings the urn containing his brother's ashes to the east coast so the ashes can be scattered at sea, that puts me on the floor whenever I read it.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

The book that made me laugh the most: Bored of the Rings, by Harvard Lampoon. It's doubly funny if your a Lord of the Rings fan.

*Link*: *Board of the Rings*


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

The 100-Year-Old Man Who Climbed Out the Window and Disappeared by Jonas Jonasson

I recently stumbled upon this book while browsing. I'm reading it now, and I'm about 80% done. I've been finding it consistently funny (sometimes laugh out loud funny) and enjoyable throughout.


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

How to Rescue a Dead Princess. I read an excerpt of this years ago and thought it was hilarious. Never purchased it though, for some silly reason (just remedied that situation ). It's a send up of every fantasy cliche you can possibly think of. As I said, I only read an excerpt, but it's stayed with me all these years. It's by Jeff Strand, who is probably better well known for his humorous horror books.

Unfortunately, it's only available as a DTB, probably because it's a fantasy and not his usual horror story.


----------



## Dan Fiorella (Oct 14, 2012)

arshield said:


> I just started the Hickhicker's Guide to the Galaxy Omnibus. I only remember the first book. So when I saw it for $9.99 for all five I picked it up. I remember it as being very funny. But I also read it in high school 20 yeas ago. I hope it continues to be funny.


The first three still are.


----------

